# 10/22 Protests Live Updates



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey everyone-

Here is a thread to post updates as the protest commences.

Please post noted Surge rates, participation, social media commentary etc.!

I know a lot of us will have the customer app on, and if you're like me you'll be checking in on other cities as well!


----------



## EricUberTampa (Sep 2, 2014)

Wednesday has typically been the slowest day in Tampa market but there are more drivers on-line NOW than on a Friday....Not surprised this market is over-run with drivers who drink the UBER-AID


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

EricUberTampa said:


> Wednesday has typically been the slowest day in Tampa market but there are more drivers on-line NOW than on a Friday....


Hopefully they spend more money on gas than they make. I noticed a few of our more active member don't seem to be posting this afternoon.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Plenty in MSP...uber-aid financing meeting at 1pm so prolly plenty of ppl to hit the road around 2...protest hours fall 2-5pm here


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

EricUberTampa said:


> Wednesday has typically been the slowest day in Tampa market but there are more drivers on-line NOW than on a Friday....Not surprised this market is over-run with drivers who drink the UBER-AID


Same in Orlando


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Ping and text at least one uberX and one uberBLACK driver in Santa Monica city about the protest and potential 1-star rating from fellow drivers.
#uberprotest

You can do it even if you're in Africa or Mongolia from your passenger's app.
Move the pin and ping!


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm at the Starbucks a block away from the Uber offices.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

My App will be off but I cannot be in Santa Monica (LA Area). Just noticed that there is a Lunch/Uber Delivery Promo going on for:

Bay Cities Deli
1517 Lincoln Blvd, Santa Monica, CA 90401
(310) 395-8279

Maybe before going to the Uber Office, someone can go by this place and let them know about the Uber Driver Protest?

Here is the Promo from Uber Rider App/Site:

* LUNCH IN UNDER 10 MINUTES *_ Today by Bay Cities: Large Godmother Salami, ham, prosciutto, and provolone. The Works: mayo, mustard, onions, pickles, tomatoes, lettuce, Italian dressing & hot pepper salad 
$9 per meal + $3 delivery fee 
Delivering 11:00 am - 1:30 pm_


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

Taking the whole day off...like to know how the protest turns out!


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

SCdave said:


> My App will be off but I cannot be in Santa Monica (LA Area). Just noticed that there is a Lunch/Uber Delivery Promo going on for:
> 
> Bay Cities Deli
> 1517 Lincoln Blvd, Santa Monica, CA 90401
> ...


$3 with in 20 miles right?


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Uber drivers are stupid and will work for pennies, drivers have no voice and there will never be unity. It's a shame to see so many cars out on the road at the moment, this only shows soon they are willing to work for less and take more cuts.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

jakob said:


> Uber drivers are stupid and will work for pennies, drivers have no voice and there will never be unity. It's a shame to see so many cars out on the road at the moment, this only shows soon they are willing to work for less and take more cuts.


Yup, same in Orlando.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lots and lots of drivers in downtown SF 10 minutes into the stoppage.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

when I put the pin on the Uber Santa Monica location I can count 8 uberx, 8 black cars, 8 SUV's (most same as black car locations) and 6 Uberplus near by.

and 3 Uber Fresh delivering sandwiches.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I took a look at New York City / Manhattan and they have plenty of drivers there as well


----------



## SD_Uber (Sep 28, 2014)

jakob said:


> Uber drivers are stupid and will work for pennies, drivers have no voice and there will never be unity. It's a shame to see so many cars out on the road at the moment, this only shows soon they are willing to work for less and take more cuts.


Same here in San Diego, it's ridiculous. I requested a ride though when there was mini surge and canceled.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Same in Santa Monica around the Uber Office - lots of uberX drivers App on. 

Just let it happen and watch the news and Social Media.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't know if drivers aren't aware or they just don't give a ****.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

More drivers out in Orlando....


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

jakob said:


> I don't know if drivers aren't aware or they just don't give a ****.


Both...they also probably have no idea what a union is.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Scene in front of Uber Chicago office...crickets!


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Request uberx , text them about protest and then cancel.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I stopped by the MSP uber office because there were 10 or ppl standing outside the door... ALL THERE FOR VEHICLE FINANCING


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberComic said:


> I'm at the Starbucks a block away from the Uber offices.


....and???


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ....and???


What's up on the west coast???


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

L.A. as always, crowded with drivers.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

uberyft said:


> L.A. as always, crowded with drivers.


****tards...but maybe they did not know...


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ****tards...but maybe they did not know...


slightly less activity in Worcester (prolly cuz I am not there). Boston looks actually a bit busier than normal (weather??)


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> slightly less activity in Worcester (prolly cuz I am not there). Boston looks actually a bit busier than normal (weather??)


if you go online, can you see any areas surging / about to surge?


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

ther is a 20+ ubers around town now ... probably they never been at this forum


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

uberyft said:


> if you go online, can you see any areas surging / about to surge?


not surprising...the strike and weather would probably make for serious surge. But I am committed to our cause and am now drunker than Doyle, so I can't drive.


----------



## Sharon Leigh (Aug 30, 2014)

Uber drivers protest. San Francisco, California.

_Click on black box to see video_




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=869025946441790


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Goober said:


> I stopped by the MSP uber office because there were 10 or ppl standing outside the door... ALL THERE FOR VEHICLE FINANCING


One born every minute. Just shows that Uber will always be able to find some desperate drivers.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

My area of northern NJ has plenty of cars on the pax app. This action is a bust.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This was the scene in front of Chicago Uber office at 2:30
I handed out some @uberpeople.net cards to Drivers


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Sad.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Sad.


Yeah Our protest got wtfpwnd by the burger flipper $15 protests big time


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

lots of drivers on road, mostly Asian/ Orientals
cancelled over 15 trips .


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*NYC Uber Drivers Protest for Pay Raise*

*http://www.thedailybeast.com/cheats/2014/10/22/nyc-uber-drivers-protest-for-pay-raise.html*


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Check out these search results: https://twitter.com/search?q=uber protest


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Someone please put the pin at West Palm Beach, FL and tell me how many uber cars you see... thanks ahead of time. (I have no smart phone)


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

8


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Courageous said:


> Someone please put the pin at West Palm Beach, FL and tell me how many uber cars you see... thanks ahead of time. (I have no smart phone)


Too Many.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

As expected....................................................................


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

uberyft said:


> View attachment 1853


Wow! Damn that's almost worth getting smartphone over. They are all in West Palm Beach...I'm up north a bit.. I see none where I am.

Thanks for that uberyft!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Courageous said:


> Wow! Damn that's almost worth getting smartphone over. They are all in West Palm Beach...I'm up north a bit.. I see none where I am.
> 
> Thanks for that uberyft!


If you move the pin to where you are then the cars will appear.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

The drivers that are still out there are the ones that financed with uber and Santander, they practically live in their cars. They signed up with the Devil, only if they knew back then what they know now.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> If you move the pin to where you are then the cars will appear.


@OldTownSean is 100% correct they do not show all the cars. You have to keep moving the pin. That screen shot tells me they have plenty of drivers and no work to support the standby driver population.


----------



## Sami (Sep 8, 2014)

lots of drivers might not know about this strike. How would they know unless are member of this group.
You can always request a ride and TEXT the driver about this event and cancel the ride under minutes.
some humans are rats and like to break the unity and will work for anything since they come from places where 
they don't even know what RIGHTS means.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> @OldTownSean is 100% correct they do not show all the cars. You have to keep moving the pin. That screen shot tells me they have plenty of drivers and no work to support the standby driver population.


...correct each screen will only show a max of eight cars. Move the screen a bit and more little ants will appear


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

and the reason that most drivers are all together like that, is because that is where the bulk of orders come in. You move to far out and you will be sitting for hours with nothing. Except a empty fast food bag on the passenger seat.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Sami said:


> lots of drivers might not know about this strike. How would they know unless are member of this group.
> You can always request a ride and TEXT the driver about this event and cancel the ride under minutes.
> some humans are rats and like to break the unity and will work for anything since they come from places where
> they don't even know what RIGHTS means.


Thought your avatar was Bender ... til I saw he's holding an apple not a beer


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*The Sharing Economy's 'First Strike': Uber Drivers Turn Off the App*
BY REBECCA BURNS 

http://inthesetimes.com/working/entry/17279/the_sharing_economy_first_strike_uber_drivers_turn_off_the_app


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Drivers Stage Day of Protest to Put the Brakes on Low Pay*

*http://www.takepart.com/article/201...low-pay?cmpid=organic-share-twitter-influence*


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

NYC drivers racking it in at 2-3x surge for the last 3+ hours. LoL


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Drivers to Stage 'Global Day of Protest'*

*http://mashable.com/2014/10/22/uber-protests/#:eyJzIjoidCIsImkiOiJfOGEybnUyZWJoeXppc2VybSJ9*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Santa Monica Protest


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Thank you @uberpeople.net for the pizzas!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> NYC drivers racking it in at 2-3x surge for the last 3+ hours. LoL


I am sure the riders are extatic, not.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@cybertec69 , any thoughts?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I just got sick, this guy should be locked up for a long, long time, I mean people post all kinds of nonsense on Twitter, but this takes the cake. Also car expenses not trivial, they are trivial dushebag, really, lol. Typical corporate nonsense, is that the reason why there are protests across the country and in front of your nyc uber office, ****ing clowns. If I ever met this guy in a dark alley, he would never see the light of day again, and I am not a violent person. In the old days, people like him would be hanging high in the sky.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Well.. interestingly enough.. Uber brass decided to announce today (while the driver protesting commenced apparently) a new price structure, thereby LOWERING costs (and our fares) yet again.
They know the holidays are starting and therefore expect demand to go up... so what do they do? They lower their rates. Good 'ole supply and demand logic right? 

"_To stay competitive and make sure you get the most business you possibly can, we're decreasing prices slightly with no change to minimum fare or cancellation fees. The new rates, effective Thursday, October 23 at 10am...

We know from years of experience that demand increases dramatically during the holidays. Lowering prices for the holiday season means even more people will use the service, resulting in overall higher earnings for partners. We recognize that many of our partners depend on Uber as an important source of income, and the decision to reduce prices comes after a lot of analysis. As we enter the busiest season of the year, we're confident that these new prices will continue to grow the rider base to record numbers.

You can make more money in the same amount of time as before!_"
- The Uber DFW Operations Team


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Why Uber Drivers Say They Just Can't Quit Working For The *
MAYA KOSOFF

http://www.businessinsider.com/why-uber-drivers-just-cant-quit-2014-10


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Well.. interestingly enough.. Uber brass decided to announce today (while the driver protesting commenced apparently) a new price structure, thereby LOWERING costs (and our fares) yet again.
> They know the holidays are starting and therefore expect demand to go up... so what do they do? They lower their rates. Good 'ole supply and demand logic right?
> 
> "_To stay competitive and make sure you get the most business you possibly can, we're decreasing prices slightly with no change to minimum fare or cancellation fees. The new rates, effective Thursday, October 23 at 10am...
> ...


It now appears that Travis has opened his office window and pissed on the heads of the drivers who were protesting down on the street below. Looks like he and his company have clear sailing ahead to do whatever he wants.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber drivers in New York strike to protest lower pay*
By Kaja Whitehouse

http://nypost.com/2014/10/22/uber-drivers-in-new-york-strike-to-protest-lower-pay/


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks @chi1cabby for all the pics and links!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Well.. interestingly enough.. Uber brass decided to announce today (while the driver protesting commenced apparently) a new price structure, thereby LOWERING costs (and our fares) yet again.
> They know the holidays are starting and therefore expect demand to go up... so what do they do? They lower their rates. Good 'ole supply and demand logic right?
> 
> "_To stay competitive and make sure you get the most business you possibly can, we're decreasing prices slightly with no change to minimum fare or cancellation fees. The new rates, effective Thursday, October 23 at 10am...
> ...


So shitty


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Los Angeles


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 1866


Cooool. I had walked to my car for a bit and came back to see pizza. Wasn't sure who brought it.

Great way to get the website out there.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Thanks @chi1cabby for all the pics and links!


Love Chi Cabby


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Welll I don't love him....not that there is anything wrong with one guy loving another guy in a purely anonymous forum kind of way. He's not too bad for a Windy City Cabbie.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

I spend more time waiting on fares, not working, not making money than I spend carrying fares around. If lowering the rates will change that so that I'm busy more often I'm all for it. That's a big IF.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

No protest in Seattle. Was at the Uber office from noon until 3:30pm and didn't see a single protesting driver.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Sly said:


> I spend more time waiting on fares, not working, not making money than I spend carrying fares around. If lowering the rates will change that so that I'm busy more often I'm all for it. That's a bi


Travis loves people like you !


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

I was at the Airport Marriot turning in my uberphone and there were HUNDREDS of uber drivers there for a live personal meet/problem resolution gathering.......every single person I encountered and tried spreading the word to hadn't known anything about the strike (and I asked at least 20 to 30 people as we stood in line and several on the way out the door) After turning in my phone, I went to the Santa Monica protest but it was over by the time I arrived.....(2:45)......app will still be off til midnight


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

The last two weeks I've been looking for and talking to every uber driver I can find. Every driver I talked to had no idea about the strike or this site. Most of the drivers barely spoke english and the ones that did understand had all the same complaints as us on this forum


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Sly said:


> I spend more time waiting on fares, not working, not making money than I spend carrying fares around. If lowering the rates will change that so that I'm busy more often I'm all for it. That's a big IF.


Perhaps the most idiotic thing I have read all day. You can not lose money on every sale and make it up in volume. Econ 101.

Uber loves drivers who think like this. Talk to Travis, he may be down with a reacharound after that love you have given him.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber drivers in New York strike to protest lower pay*
> By Kaja Whitehouse
> 
> http://nypost.com/2014/10/22/uber-drivers-in-new-york-strike-to-protest-lower-pay/


...hey, it least it made the NY post.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber drivers in New York strike to protest lower pay*
> By Kaja Whitehouse
> 
> http://nypost.com/2014/10/22/uber-drivers-in-new-york-strike-to-protest-lower-pay/


20% driver participation is NOT horrible, especially in the face of heavy surge pricing


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> 20% driver participation is NOT horrible, especially in the face of heavy surge pricing


True but it's just one city ... There were reports of crickets at other uber orifices


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

jakob said:


> Uber drivers are stupid and will work for pennies, drivers have no voice and there will never be unity. It's a shame to see so many cars out on the road at the moment, this only shows soon they are willing to work for less and take more cuts.


Or it shows that the majority of uber drivers just drive, don't go to this forum and\or are unaware of any protest.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

OCX DRIVER said:


> The last two weeks I've been looking for and talking to every uber driver I can find. Every driver I talked to had no idea about the strike or this site. Most of the drivers barely spoke english and the ones that did understand had all the same complaints as us on this forum


Wasn't there a poster on this site that claimed all the drivers were happy EXCEPT the ones posting on this forum?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Wasn't there a poster on this site that claimed all the drivers were happy EXCEPT the ones posting on this forum?


Yeah and we wouldn't be driving if we weren't happy with the pay too.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Yeah and we wouldn't be driving if we weren't happy with the pay too.


Who was that asshole?


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

The more I read these articles the more I'm inclined to say the day was at least marginally successful. 

The physical numbers don't appear to be there in a couple of cities but the media still covered it as if they were. 

And the fact that this was nationwide is a feat in itself.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Who was that asshole?


Some shill we ran off or forced to change names lol


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

driveLA said:


> The more I read these articles the more I'm inclined to say the day was at least marginally successful.
> 
> The physical numbers don't appear to be there in a couple of cities but the media still covered it as if they were.
> 
> And the fact that this was nationwide is a feat in itself.


Yeah it was better than nothing for sure. Anyway awareness raised about the big tipping lie is a good thing.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Wasn't there a poster on this site that claimed all the drivers were happy EXCEPT the ones posting on this forum?


I'm coming to understand that why most of the people who are upset with uber are cabbies is because cabbies are the only ones that have anything to compare this too. Most folks who sign up for uber, IMO, are just regular folks looking to drive part-time and pick up some extra cash. In my town, uber drivers are mostly cabbies who just run the app while they are working their regular job, ...and since so many cabbies are working like 24\7, that almost shuts out the chances of any regular uber driver folks picking up rides. Today, protest day, there were just as many drivers as any other day. I was online for a couple of hours and didn't get a single ping.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Some shill we ran off or forced to change names lol





Droosk said:


> In case you haven't noticed, this website is primarily used by people who want to whine and cry about Uber. I've actually met a few drivers in my area. I've yet to find one, in person, that is unhappy with Uber. This website represents a VERY miniscule number of drivers, as most of them simply don't care enough to look for it or anything like it. Why? Because they don't have a reason to complain.


Ahhhh yes....now I remember.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

josolo said:


> I'm coming to understand that why most of the people who are upset with uber are cabbies...


 How did you come to this conclusion? Are you suggesting, after reading all these posts that most of these posters are (or were) cab drivers? 


josolo said:


> ...since so many cabbies are working like 24\7, that almost shuts out the chances of any regular uber driver folks picking up rides.


 I'm not sure how many 24/7 cab drivers I've ever met. Occasionally a 24 hr lease? Sure. Actually driving without sleep for 24/7....none. 


josolo said:


> .Today, protest day, there were just as many drivers as any other day. I was online for a couple of hours and didn't get a single ping.


Thanks for your support.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Sly said:


> I spend more time waiting on fares, not working, not making money than I spend carrying fares around. If lowering the rates will change that so that I'm busy more often I'm all for it. That's a big IF.


Sad that you are one of the very few who gets it. Cleveland has higher rates, but there are times where I get maybe one ride per hour. More rides at a lower price=more income.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Ahhhh yes....now I remember.


IMO, if you want to change things, you would engage users like this instead of giving them a hard way to go. I think there are many that lurk here that feel the same way but never participate because they know they'll get a wall of flames for doing it. I've noticed that when some outspoken dumbass like me comes around and voices their opinions anyways, some of these lurkers almost come out of hiding for a minute. Convince those folks. Win them over so it doesn't just seem like a bunch of pissed off cabbies are behind the protests and you might reach critical mass.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> How did you come to this conclusion? Are you suggesting, after reading all these posts that most of these posters are (or were) cab drivers?
> I'm not sure how many 24/7 cab drivers I've ever met. Occasionally a 24 hr lease? Sure. Actually driving without sleep for 24/7....none.
> Thanks for your support.


Not the same guy 24/7 silly. It's a fleet that always has cars out.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

josolo said:


> IMO, if you want to change things, you would engage users like this instead of giving them a hard way to go.


 I believe I did "engage" this poster. Perhaps you could share with me the difference between "engage" and "giving them a hard way to go"?


josolo said:


> I think there are many that lurk here that feel the same way but never participate because they know they'll get a wall of flames for doing it.


 I believe you are correct. However you are only half right. This forum likely has members on BOTH sides of the issues being discussed that don't post because they don't want to feel the need to defend their opinions. True for most public forums. However to suggest that the ones that don't post are primarily the Uber supporters is somewhat disingenuous.....IMHO.


josolo said:


> I've noticed that when some outspoken dumbass like me comes around and voices their opinions anyways, some of these lurkers almost come out of hiding for a minute.


 I'll agree with the first part of your statement, but will disagree about posters coming out of hiding. Most of these posters contribute fairly often and aren't hiding their opinions from anyone. They also contribute often to non controversial topics when information and opinions are solicited.


josolo said:


> Win them over so it doesn't just seem like a bunch of pissed off cabbies are behind the protests and you might reach critical mass.


BS...As has been pointed out MANY times....most drivers didn't/don't know about the protest. What kind of weak ass argument are you trying to make when you infer the lack of majority involvement was because of former pissed off cab drivers. Seriously....get a grip.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

SCdave said:


> My App will be off but I cannot be in Santa Monica (LA Area). Just noticed that there is a Lunch/Uber Delivery Promo going on for:
> 
> Bay Cities Deli
> 1517 Lincoln Blvd, Santa Monica, CA 90401
> ...


$3 Delivery fee?? Is that all the driver actually gets?


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> BS...As has been pointed out MANY times....most drivers didn't/don't know about the protest. What kind of weak ass argument are you trying to make when you infer the lack of majority involvement was because of former pissed off cab drivers. Seriously....get a grip.


I agree that most didn't know about the protest. But I also still think most that have a problem with uber are cab drivers and that's simply because they have something to compare uber too. My point is that if you want to organize a protest, you need unity. You need solidarity, and you probably won't accomplish that when folks get flamed for voicing opinions that don't fit the mold. I've been flamed many times here but I think my skin is more leathery than most users. (I used to run a bunch of discussion\message boards but got tired of babysitting them) BTW, I really appreciate that you take the time to reply to me like you do. ...Keep it up and I'm going to have to write some software so I can more easily and clearly reply to your quoted quote replies.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> $3 Delivery fee?? Is that all the driver actually gets?


I heard the driver gets $10/hour. No food delivery drivers have posted here to confirm.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

josolo said:


> Today, protest day, there were just as many drivers as any other day. *I was online for a couple of hours and didn't get a single ping.*


So much fail


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

How does that uberFresh thing work. Who drives it? 

I'm completely clueless on those occasional food promos. 

Not that Id do it. Last thing I want is to have food in my car and all the possible ****ery that would involve (smelly car, spilled food, having to get out of my car, etc) 

Why on earth would anyone want to add that responsibility to their uber driving? Does it at least pay more?


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Some shill we ran off or forced to change names lol


I'm a shill now OTS? heh



Former Yellow Driver said:


> Ahhhh yes....now I remember.


Here, let me add emphasis so your small mind can comprehend.

*in my area
*
At no point have I spoken for, or claimed to speak for, the majority. I have even stated, several times, that I understand that it may not be the same in other areas. But the fact is, Phoenix is highly profitable, and every other driver I've spoken to in person, is quite happy with Uber.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Some observations from my armchair: I hate to say it, but I haven't seen protesting have much ability to change uber rhetoric. Other than perhaps the livery drivers in NYC not having to accept X rides. It also seems like the amount of protestors isn't increasing as the months go on. With the Teamsters, or the previous San Fran/LA protests, it all seems the at the same level in the past 8 months. It's apparent if those that are unhappy with the job don't want to work, there are still plenty of other drivers ready to be out driving for $8 an hour after expenses. 

It sounded like maybe the taxi drivers were as much protesting by honking as the drivers were in front of the office. The number of taxi drivers protesting actually seems to be diminishing in the past couple of months from my perspective. 

Everyone's situation is different. But I generally believe if you are unhappy with something and unable to change it - take it for it is or move on. Of course it's easier said than done.


----------



## ballyhoo (May 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Santa Monica Protest
> View attachment 1857
> View attachment 1858
> View attachment 1859
> ...


Thank you chi1cabby. Where did you get these images? I should have been there to join my sister I went and cut my hair. No driving here today...


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

driveLA said:


> So much fail


Me or the protest?


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Sly said:


> I spend more time waiting on fares, not working, not making money than I spend carrying fares around. If lowering the rates will change that so that I'm busy more often I'm all for it. That's a big IF.


See my post about why Uber's claim about earning more by lowering rates is a con:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-just-lowered-rates.5458/#post-64209


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

While I would've liked to have seen more bodies physically at the protests, I don't really see that solely being indicative of whether this was a success or not. 

You still have the people who maybe didn't show up to protest but didn't turn on their app. You still have the fact that multiple cities did this in unison. You still have the media covering this even more than before. 

Considering there was minimal effort and organization, I think things looked promising. 

Just imagine if this is done routinely.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

jakob said:


> I don't know if drivers aren't aware or they just don't give a ****.


Unfortunately, I'd bet the majority don't give a ****, except about themselves. They're as delusional as Uber. The difference - Uber will walk away with trucks full of cash. The driver will just walk away because his car will be worthless.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Droosk said:


> *in my area
> *
> At no point have I spoken for, or claimed to speak for, the majority. I have even stated, several times, that I understand that it may not be the same in other areas. But the fact is, Phoenix is highly profitable, and every other driver I've spoken to in person, is quite happy with Uber.


For arguments sake lets say that in your area (Phoenix) that it is still highly profitable and the drivers are ALL happy. Do you project that it will continue like that indefinitely? Do you think that most of the unhappy drivers in the other markets are just too lazy or stupid to make the money ALL the drivers in your market CAN make...if they try? Why do you not believe that the problems we are having in other markets won't eventually also be YOUR problems?

First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out-
Because I was not a Socialist.

Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out-
Because I was not a Trade Unionist.

Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out-
Because I was not a Jew.

Then they came for me-and there was no one left to speak for me.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

ballyhoo said:


> Thank you chi1cabby. Where did you get these images? I should have been there to join my sister I went and cut my hair. No driving here today...


You are welcome!
I searched Twitter with terms "Uber protest"


----------



## ballyhoo (May 27, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> I was at the Airport Marriot turning in my uberphone and there were HUNDREDS of uber drivers there for a live personal meet/problem resolution gathering.......every single person I encountered and tried spreading the word to hadn't known anything about the strike (and I asked at least 20 to 30 people as we stood in line and several on the way out the door) After turning in my phone, I went to the Santa Monica protest but it was over by the time I arrived.....(2:45)......app will still be off til midnight


Unfortunately there are many Uber drivers here in Los Angeles that don't even read their emails from _Uber_! I have been in many a car with Uber drivers (mainly middle-aged men) that have no idea what is going on, what they are really getting paid, when the prices change or why. Half of them do not even know how to use a computer or send an email. Their son, brother, cousin etc., signed them up, blah, blah, blah. This is exactly what Uber is counting on and probably what constitutes most of their driver base. We have to continue to get the word out. EVERY DAY. EVERY RIDE. Inform the public-YOUR RIDERS AND YOUR DRIVERS.


----------



## ballyhoo (May 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> You are welcome!
> I searched Twitter with terms "Uber protest"


When do you drive? You are on here all the time...


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

There were a ton of uber drivers X, XL, SUV, BLACK, TAXI (I would say more than 400 during the time I was there) at the Airport Marriot Hotel on Century Blvd in Los Angeles in TWO lines waiting to get a "ticket" to see Uber Reps to handle all sorts of problems.....once you explained the purpose of your visit, you were asked your personal phone number, logged in and received a numbered ticket which was sorted by the nature of your problem.....ie; technical, phone turn-in, documents, or general questions........ By far "onboarding" was the major bulk purpose of the visits........I wish I would have taken pictures but it looked very similar to DMV visits where you tell the receptionist your prob, grab a ticket and wait to be called.....The lines to grab tickets were long and the wait to be called was anywhere from 45 minutes to an hour......once called you were directed to a selection of uber csr's numbering at least 50 to handle whatever problems you might have.....

I said all of this just to say since so many uber drivers were concentrated in one area.....a great idea would be to set up some sort of "awareness" attraction to let drivers know the facts during these functions.....NO ONE I talked to had any knowledge of the 22 strike!!!

Drivers of all sorts were congregated outside, inside the function lobby area and literally lined up down the corridors waiting for their #'s to be called.........once a ticket was obtained, there was yet another waiting area with rows of chairs lined up to also sit and wait for your number to be called (these rows seated at least 250 and they were full)

I had a bunch of convos before I left....the majority of the people that were new had "onboarding issues" and had no clue on vehicle depreciation, uber fees and the like......most of the old timers there had phone not working properly issues


----------



## ballyhoo (May 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> You are welcome!
> I searched Twitter with terms "Uber protest"


I forgot to say thank you!


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

I like it when uber employees shift the topic of protest only to "lower rates = more rides!" point.
Protest was about the problem of drivers being treated like shit, lies and doublespeak from uber.
Firing drivers for educating passengers about tips and how uber lies about it; hiding essential info about earnings, unfair rating system, acceptance rate threats, zero help from email support, shitty insurance, firing drivers for any or no reason, extortions with car leases and much more.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

There might just be plenty of drivers out there who wanted to take the day off to strike but they cannot afford to. There are people out there who work because their family actually needs that money - however little it may be.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> There might just be plenty of drivers out there who wanted to take the day off to strike but they cannot afford to. There are people out there who work because their family actually needs that money - however little it may be.


I think those involved in the protest are only seeing it from their market perspective. Compared to the major markets, I live in Mayberry USA. Had there been a protest here, they probably would have been outnumbered by the environmentalist. I can't even rack up enough miles to do any appreciative depreciation to my car. I've spent no more than $30 in gas carting folks around the past week or two. In lots of markets and to many part time drivers, I would imagine the protest is inconsequential.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

ballyhoo said:


> When do you drive? You are on here all the time...


I usually start around 11Am and work till 11Pm. I shift it by couple of hours on Fri and Sat. 
I've really haven't worked that much over the past couple of months...just enough to cover my bills.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> True but it's just one city ... There were reports of crickets at other uber orifices


unfortunate


----------



## ballyhoo (May 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I usually start around 11Am and work till 11Pm. I shift it by couple of hours on Fri and Sat.
> I've really haven't worked that much over the past couple of months...just enough to cover my bills.


You must have no bills!


----------



## Johnny O (Jul 3, 2014)

Sly said:


> I spend more time waiting on fares, not working, not making money than I spend carrying fares around. If lowering the rates will change that so that I'm busy more often I'm all for it. That's a big IF.


You AIN'T to SLY, SLY if you believe that lowering the rates will make you more money. What flavor Kool Aid you drinking?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

ballyhoo said:


> You must have no bills!


I gotta a sugar mamma!
Haha!


----------



## BitterUber (Oct 22, 2014)

As I mentioned & posted in the LA thread, I drove 1.5 hours from South Orange County to support my fellow drivers and protest against the constant price decreases. Correct me if I'm mistaken but I believe OC has the lowest rates compared to neighboring counties and it is not a concenrated population. Thus the requests aren't constant like a downtown area. Also we have to most times drive 15-20 minutes for pick ups on $4 rides. This was tolerable when fares were 50% more but now one barely breaks even, depending on the car of course.
I believe what uber is forgetting is that us drivers give much more than just a ride, we give a high quality service much similar to a chauffeur.
I gave a taxi driver a lyft ride yesterday and he said "I don't understand why lyft & uber prices are so low. Taxis charge $2.50 a mile and we don't care about the passengers at all. We just drop them off and hope to never see them again." He was very friendly during our ride and we had an engaging conversation. He also gave me a $5 tip on lyft. After I came to the realization that rideshare drivers provide excellent customer service and we should be paid appropriately.
Today's protest could have been better organized and more focused but it is a good beginning. Regardless if you are a full or part time driver, whether your city is profitable or not, support your community and keep your driver app offline until midnight.





















UNITE OR DIE!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Thank you @BitterUber !


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

BitterUber said:


> As I mentioned & posted in the LA thread, I drove 1.5 hours from South Orange County to support my fellow drivers and protest against the constant price decreases.


Why no uber logos in the pics?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Droosk said:


> chi1cabby, thank you for proving my point
> 
> In case you haven't noticed, this website is primarily used by people who want to whine and cry about Uber. I've actually met a few drivers in my area. I've yet to find one, in person, that is unhappy with Uber. This website represents a VERY miniscule number of drivers, as most of them simply don't care enough to look for it or anything like it. Why? Because they don't have a reason to complain. Even on the Uber facebook, very few drivers are complaining, and no, its not because the posts are deleted. There ARE complaints, just not many, because as I said before, we're making decent money.
> 
> Once again, if you guys want to protest, more power to you. You're not the first to do it, but you ARE a minority. Just look at the previous protests to see that. San Francisco, an estimated 80-100 drivers showed up, out of probably 500-600. Los Angeles? 50 whole drivers! Seattle? An estimated 24 drivers, and they just made themselves look like idiots, blocking traffic, honking horns, you know, the same crap that standard taxis are pulling in protest.





Former Yellow Driver said:


> Wasn't there a poster on this site that claimed all the drivers were happy EXCEPT the ones posting on this forum?


----------



## BitterUber (Oct 22, 2014)

As I mentioned, could have been better organized and more focused. Leaves much room for improvement on the next protest.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah. Need the logos if you want exposure.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

"One group of roughly 60 drivers gathered in front of San Francisco's Uber office on Wednesday "

Even in the state with an actual organized union of drivers, they managed to get all of an estimated 60 drivers, out of how many hundreds in the SF area?

And chi1, quoting me repeatedly doesn't make your point more valid, especially since it doesn't support the question asked. Please show me where I said that all drivers were happy as Troller Yellow Driver claimed. You can't, because I didn't. I said you're in the minority, and you are. You actually had FEWER protesters this time than the previous time in SF.

The problem here is that the markets are dynamic. While Phoenix is quite profitable for us (And thus, creates happy drivers), obviously Los Angeles isn't as much (And thus, creating unhappy drivers). You cannot expect people in highly profitable markets to complain about the situation. Compare this to the push for a $15 minimum wage. This is an INDUSTRY thing. Fast food workers in Middle of Nowhere, America, can absolutely see the same situation for themselves, as those working in NYC. They have the same pain, therefore, they have the urge to band together.

Is that a good thing? No, its not. Nor have I ever claimed that it was. Right now, its a situation where "the grass is greener on the other side". Many drivers have that green grass, and simply don't know that its not as green in other places. Rather than doing these ill thought out protests with only a handful of people, the time and effort should be spent in reaching out to the masses of drivers who simply DONT KNOW. Then, when you have the strength of the majority, nationwide, THAT is when you can affect change.

I've said it before, and I'll say it again. I absolutely support your desire to get those changes, regardless of what fools like FYC say. Hell, I've personally invited several local Phoenix drivers to this very site, so they can become engaged in the conversation. That is how things will come to pass. 60 people outside of the SF office is meaningless. But when you run the poll next time, and 1,000 people are engaged, instead of 100, you'll see things happen.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Droosk said:


> I absolutely support your desire to get those changes, regardless of what fools like FYC say.


Droosk...."_Methinks_ the lady doth _protest too much_. 
A fool thinks himself to be wise,
But a wise man knows himself to be a fool.
William Shakespeare


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank you for proving my point Troller Yellow Driver. Run along now.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Thank you for proving my point Troller Yellow Driver. Run along now.


Unless you are referring to a car....there is no such thing as a "Troller". Why am I not surprised that after being humiliated on this forum that you would whine like a little *****? Grow up.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Ah good. This forum software has an ignore function. No longer need to see the child getting in the way of adult conversation, and no more feeding the troll. Good riddence to the garbage.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I agree about the picket signs. Most were not uber related, just some generic signs handed out by CADA I believe. 

There were a lot of passer-bys and people coming out from buildings across the street that probably had no clue what company the protest was about since the Uber building is not marked or identifiable. 

More people should make their own signs in the future.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

driveLA said:


> I agree about the picket signs. Most were not uber related, just some generic signs handed out by CADA I believe.
> 
> There were a lot of passer-bys and people coming out from buildings across the street that probably had no clue what company the protest was about since the Uber building is not marked or identifiable.
> 
> More people should make their own signs in the future.


From the picture it seems it's just a bunch of cabbies pissed off at uber, not protesting to get better wages for uber drivers, but protesting *about *uber. The delete uber sign seems like pissed cabbie just wants uber to go away. The Unfair sign, again, ...pretty vague. Could be the same thing.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@dandydriver dude your record needle is stuck!


dandydriver said:


> don't worry the company is planning on adding five to ten million more new drivers


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber drivers kick off 'Global Day of Protest'*
by Dara Kerr  @darakerr

*http://www.cnet.com/news/uber-drivers-kick-off-global-day-of-protest/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Even in the state with an actual organized union of drivers


CADA is an voluntary association that is being helped by the Teamsters. CADA is not a Union.


Droosk said:


> And chi1, quoting me repeatedly doesn't make your point more valid, especially since it doesn't support the question asked. Please show me where I said that all drivers were happy


These are you words:

"In case you haven't noticed, this website is primarily used by people who want to whine and cry about Uber. I've actually met a few drivers in my area. I've yet to find one, in person, that is unhappy with Uber. This website represents a VERY miniscule number of drivers, as most of them simply don't care enough to look for it or anything like it. Why? Because they don't have a reason to complain. Even on the Uber facebook, very few drivers are complaining, and no, its not because the posts are deleted. There ARE complaints, just not many, because as I said before, we're making decent money."


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Goober said:


> I stopped by the MSP uber office because there were 10 or ppl standing outside the door... ALL THERE FOR VEHICLE FINANCING


Hope you told em about UberPeople.net


----------



## IHATE$5RIDES (Oct 9, 2014)

I wasnt on allllllllll day boys


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

ballyhoo said:


> We have to continue to get the word out. EVERY DAY. EVERY RIDE. Inform the public-YOUR RIDERS AND YOUR





getemtheresafely said:


> I had a bunch of convos before I left....


This is absolutely the key to Drivers grievances being heard and addressed. Please get the word out to other Uber Drivers, no matter what their background is. Even the under-informed Uber Drivers have similar grievances as most informed Drivers.
Ask @uberpeople.net to mail you a stack of cards to hand out.











Droosk said:


> Rather than doing these ill thought out protests with only a handful of people, the time and effort should be spent in reaching out to the masses of drivers who simply DONT KNOW.


Droosk these protests did already garner some media coverage. They will help in attracting even more scrutiny of Uber's policies by the media. Bringing about actual beneficial change will take lots more time and effort.
You are doing the right thing by speaking with other drivers.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Drivers Protest In SF And LA While Drivers In NY And London Strike*
**
Johana Bhuiyan

http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiy...sf-and-la-while-drivers-in-ny-and-lo?s=mobile
*http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiyan
*


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> It now appears that Travis has opened his office window and pissed on the heads of the drivers who were protesting down on the street below. Looks like he and his company have clear sailing ahead to do whatever he wants.


Hey Worcester!

I disagree. I believe drivers within this forum are probably a little to close to the issues to look at this all objectively.

Every action, press listing, news story about UBER and its anti-social anti-driver activities and policies raises awareness amongst riders

I'm predicting that once you all get back out there, you will find riders raising the strike story with you all, wanting your take on the issues.

Awareness builds slowly, I know its hard to feel anything much has been achieved when looking at screens with active drivers, but many of them are also in the dark. This action will also bring awareness to them.

Hang in there everyone!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Hey Worcester!
> 
> I disagree. I believe drivers within this forum are probably a little to close to the issues to look at this all objectively.
> 
> ...


I hope that you are right.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I hope that you are right.


Some Riders will want to know more.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Droosk said:


> I'm a shill now OTS? heh
> 
> Here, let me add emphasis so your small mind can comprehend.
> 
> ...


You weren't the one I was thinking of ... actually I hadn't seen those quotes former pulled on you before LOL

However no uberx I have spoken with in Scottsdale are happy with the new rates.

I was thinking of some ftard that was rambling on about how they should be no surges because the fact we drive during normal rates proves we are happy with the normal rates... haven't seen that guy or at least can't remember his name.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Hope you told em about UberPeople.net


I did!

They were so taken back by the idea of a protest, guy with no teeth, spitting as he spoke, about to sign up to buy a new car at 20% interest, "WHY, I MADE MORE MONEY WITH UUUBER IN A WEEK THAN I EVER DID DRIVING CAB"...

Somehow I didn't see this guy maintaining a rating average above 4.5...

One nicer guy kept trying to ask me questions (probably questions he couldn't get answered by Uber)...Wanting to know the process and differences for Uber black/Limo Plated vehicles....I sincerely warned him against Uber's financing, told him to stick with the 8% loan on his 2011 Malibu....wtf this guy had no idea what was going on

get out the shears, the sheep are thick with wool.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Ah good. This forum software has an ignore function. No longer need to see the child getting in the way of adult conversation, and no more feeding the troll. Good riddence to the garbage.


Heh, I did the same with Mr. "there are 300,000 of us driving around uninsured every day!"


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Goober said:


> Somehow I didn't see this guy maintaining a rating average above 4.5...


Key insight! 
Most drivers have no idea that even if they can muster the wherewithal to maintain an acceptable Driver Rating, they are just one false/malicious complaint away from getting summarily Deactivated, even if they've signed up for a new car through Uber's finance/lease program.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Key insight!
> Most drivers have no idea that even if they can muster the wherewithal to maintain an acceptable Driver Rating, they are just one false/malicious complaint away from getting summarily Deactivated, even if they've signed up for a new car through Uber's finance/lease program.


True. How long before 60 minutes does an expose on what happens to these clueless drivers when they are deactivated and lose their cars? Sounds as though there will be a lot of them.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

The Strike, Union, Unite message isn't the one to start with at this time. It will be one of the messages just because the Teamsters have been organizing a bit longer than Rideshare Drivers, but I just feel this isn't the Public Media way to go. You cannot have too many messages at this point and especially since we have no "benefactor" to fund this, it needs to be very focused. This is really not going to be easy but it is doable.

Like in any business relationship, and this is a business relationship between Uber and Driver, as one sided as this currently is with Uber, Uber has what we want and in turn, we have what Uber needs: a vehicle, private insurance, and a dude sitting in the front seat. How this evolves in the future I can't say, but for now, without these three basics, Uber would cease to exist (Google driverless Uber quite a ways off).

This should be presented in a positive light. No Whinny Verbiage, no Fair Wages, no Can't Feed My Family, no Living Wage, no Uber Lies, just clear and straightforward.

Me, I want to make as much money as possible. I want to do this with the least amount of risk possible (financial and physical risk).

What needs to be done is really prioritize the Top 5-10 points that will directly benefit Drivers now and in the near future. Focus on a clear message. So the question needs to be, what are the Top 5-10 things which will benefit drivers now? What will put more Net Income in our pockets now? What will lower our costs of doing business? What will lower our risks as drivers? What will increase driver safety?

So maybe a new Forum Category in Uberpeople should be started to discuss the best way/methods to present Driver Needs to Uber (TNCs), Government Bodies, Riders, and the Media in General. The "driving" themes should be "how to make more money","how to lower the cost of driving" and and "how to reduce risk (financial & physical)". I like banter, name calling, and whining as much as the next guy, but maybe this new "Forum Category" along with it's threads and comments could refrain from all three.

This is just a suggestion. Like the protest on 22 Oct, it is a process.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

SCdave said:


> This should be presented in a positive light. No Whinny Verbiage, no Fair Wages, no Can't Feed My Family, no Living Wage, no Uber Lies, just clear and straightforward.


See my signature.


----------



## yoo (Jun 24, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This was the scene in front of Chicago Uber office at 2:30
> I handed out some @uberpeople.net cards to Drivers
> View attachment 1851


Is this the new office they got?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

yoo said:


> Is this the new office they got?


No this is the current Uber_CHI at 300 N Elizabeth St. The New office will be at 111 N Canal St. 
http://politics.suntimes.com/articl...sion-contingent-veto/mon-09292014-106pm#bmb=1


----------



## U-b-er what? (Sep 27, 2014)

jakob said:


> I don't know if drivers aren't aware or they just don't give a ****.


There was a bit of both.


----------



## U-b-er what? (Sep 27, 2014)

SCdave said:


> The Strike, Union, Unite message isn't the one to start with at this time. It will be one of the messages just because the Teamsters have been organizing a bit longer than Rideshare Drivers, but I just feel this isn't the Public Media way to go. You cannot have too many messages at this point and especially since we have no "benefactor" to fund this, it needs to be very focused. This is really not going to be easy but it is doable.
> 
> Like in any business relationship, and this is a business relationship between Uber and Driver, as one sided as this currently is with Uber, Uber has what we want and in turn, we have what Uber needs: a vehicle, private insurance, and a dude sitting in the front seat. How this evolves in the future I can't say, but for now, without these three basics, Uber would cease to exist (Google driverless Uber quite a ways off).
> 
> ...


What would definitely help improve income, is strong regulation in the number of vehicles on the road for all of these companies. When the markets are over saturated with vehicles, no one is making a decent wage. Then we can work on the system for deactivation, and deactivate the drivers who break the law and are a hazard on the road.

However, this turns into a political issue, with that needs to be addressed by the cities city councils.

In Seattle, wich is viewed across the country as a progressive city, the City Council members, a large majority of them, are not progressive. They are just as easily influenced by big money and corporate influence. So, it's a long battle.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Welll I don't love him....not that there is anything wrong with one guy loving another guy in a purely anonymous forum kind of way. He's not too bad for a Windy City Cabbie.


love your avatar
love your 'meet the new boss' quote!
mmmwah!


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

U-b-er what? said:


> What would definitely help improve income, is strong regulation in the number of vehicles on the road for all of these companies. When the markets are over saturated with vehicles, no one is making a decent wage. Then we can work on the system for deactivation, and deactivate the drivers who break the law and are a hazard on the road.
> 
> However, this turns into a political issue, with that needs to be addressed by the cities city councils.
> 
> In Seattle, wich is viewed across the country as a progressive city, the City Council members, a large majority of them, are not progressive. They are just as easily influenced by big money and corporate influence. So, it's a long battle.


I disagree so much that I actually am finding it hard to type right now: so I have decided I am just gonna sit back and watch. 
Carry on and stay safe out there.
B


----------



## U-b-er what? (Sep 27, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> I disagree so much that I actually am finding it hard to type right now: so I have decided I am just gonna sit back and watch.
> Carry on and stay safe out there.
> B


In this video, Myth 4 should help explain a bit clearer about why regulating UberX and Lyft are important.

Watch "Four Things About Uber You Wish You Never Knew" on YouTube
Four Things About Uber You Wish You Never Knew:


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

VET: who produced that? Always check the source, ok since I don't have time and don't care ....

Whenever I see/hear this kind of thing, and I do see it: I carefully process and then I follow the money.

That video is not only one sided, I can go point by point as to how legally inaccurate it is. Not to mention starting with a 911 call: "an uber driver..." by implication is "because it's uber ... etc." when in a court room it's a guy who was working who to tried to scam on some girl. That is called sexual harassment and it's already been addressed in the courts and therefore she needs to bring her case and I am sure she will.

The little girl who was killed; happens every day, beyond sad; I cried when I heard it and I don't even know her, and prayed for her family, not to mention that that driver's life is ruined. He has to live with this.

To hear them tell it, you can 'regulate' behaviors: been tried, barely ever works. But that conversation aside ....

In no way, to me, will 'regulation' cure any of this. It's pure intellectual folly to believe otherwise so when I hear politicos do this.....meh.

*What uber can do is what it CAN do:* from making sure the insurance is air tight, meaning they are certain that the driver and their passengers are fully protected to screening drivers: as far as 'no background' checks; uh, really? *We were. *I urged uber however to 'roll prints' and I think they will soon. It's cheap, it's easy, and the driver can pay the few bux needed to have it done at any UPS store -- and I offered another idea to uber corporate when I met with a gal there of the four hour notice text:

"Dear Driver: you must go to offer a urine sample in two hours (or whatever) at xxxxx location." Thus, giving the driver time to get to the spot, pee and be on his or her merry way. Doing that would show the world uber is on it: cheap and easy (unless you are mid trip then it would have to wait and the app would support evidence of same.)

As far as the term "professional driver"; it's moot, as any person who is paid to drive is a professional, so what would be golden I think is a standard traffic test that uber gives to its drivers; can't hurt.

In short what I am saying is uber is in a great spot to shut these people up.

Will they do it?

Time will tell.

Respectfully,
BABZ


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Valentine welcome to the forum!
I see that you've been lurking for a while.
@Rachel Galindo is also here.


----------

